# Vapen vs Kaiju



## 0100 (Feb 11, 2011)

I would like to know also.


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

about $100?


----------



## JMcKeone (Feb 14, 2011)

I can't speak for the Vapen but I do believe they are the low end model of the Nike boots. I tried on the Kaiju and while they felt amazing they were way too soft for me. I ended up going with the ZF1's which were much stiffer and felt just as good. Im guessing there are a few upgrades on the Kaiju which makes the cost go up. I just couldn't see spending $350 on boots. I just got my ZF1's at a pre-season sale for around $200.


----------



## 0100 (Feb 11, 2011)

Does anyone know how stiff/soft the vapen's are compared to other nike boots?


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

The last time I but on a Vapen was at SIA but I would rank them like this (stiffest to softest): ZF1, DK, Kaiju, Vapen. The Kaiju could be a little softer, I have never tried them on side by side. I rode Kaijus last year so I felt like I had a pretty good reference when I tried the Vapen. 

Tech-wise the boots are way different. Very little tech in the Vapen (really only the Footbed Cold Blanket Liner thing) and everything Nike has in the Kaiju. 

Fit-wise they say the Vapen was built off of the Kaiju last, but I feel that the Vapen has a much wider/taller toebox, i.e. roomier (too roomy for me).


----------



## 0100 (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks so much for the info. I read in another review that the vapen is wider, so that won't work for me either.


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

From Nike's Dealer Catalog and Nike Reps...

Vapen (specs from the catalog)
Same sole as the ZF1 (nothing special)
Internal Backstay
Flex Notch (nothing special for $200 boots...most boots are hinged at this pricepoint)
Heat Moldable Liner (pretty much industry standard)
Warming Blanket Strobel (nike Tech)
Baxa Internal Lacing Harness - i.e. laces on the liner and not a heel harness attached to the shell 

Kaiju (specs from the catalog)
TPU Backstay
Flywire heel harness
Lace lock
Support Truss - basically a reinforced upper cuff for support but with less material
Outlast Liner and Footbed
Free Tech footbed - better board control is what they say...nothing special is what I say
Zoom Air Phylon for cusioning
Space Blanket Tech in liner and shell (not just shell like the Vapen)
Neoprene Cuff for freedom of movement

So yes, relative to other boots on the market and Nike's standards...not much tech in the Vapen.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

vapen has outlast.... and a neocuff.


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

zk0ot said:


> vapen has outlast.... and a neocuff.


I just double checked on this, it is not listed in the catalog or on Nike's website, but I went an looked at some boots in the warehouse. The boots have a Outlast hangtag but no Outlast logos on the footbed which leads me to believe that there is Outlast in the liner, how much, I don't know (I don't really think Outlast does too much anyway). The upper cuff felt soft and flexible, not as much as the Kaiju, but enough to lead me believe that it is neoprene.

So I was wrong. Add Neo Cuff and Outlast to the list for the Vapen.


----------



## dkzach (Jun 30, 2011)

I just bought a pair of the 2012 kaiju's and there only soft side to side not heel to toe so much btw, maybe im just light but still. Short the Kaijus seem lighter than the vapen and also have superior breath ability, more complex lacing system, are made of real leather, The soles are thiner so your closer to your board giving you better board feel also theres more cushioning. The Kaijus are really are just a lot smaller of a profile and apparently have better stitching but for all I know that might be bs, leather is expensive so you know, but I like to keep it real... the back of the two boots are really different the kaijus being a hard plastic? or somthing like that, which I think will last longer than the pleather on the vapen. Theres those and In my opinion the Kaijus design is better and the smallest profile boot on the market.


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

Evil_Empire said:


> Just because all specs are not listed does not mean they are not in there... They usually just highlight the main or new features. My mother works at the Nike World Headquarters here in Oregon so I get all info and more. Also heat-moldable liners is one thing but Nike has RE-Heat modable!!!


why are you defending the vapens so much... the kaiju is clearly the better boot. the vapen is just a regular snowboard boot with a checkmark on the side...


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Who gives a crap. Its a boot, it either feels good on your feet or not. I went with the kaijus out of all the boots i tried in the store because they felt amazing. Not because it does or doesnt have a flex heat moldable foil cuff inverter booster


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

dkzach said:


> and the smallest profile boot on the market.


My Ride FULs, K2 Darkos, and Burton Hails all have a smaller profile than my Kaijus. All are size 8 and the Kaijus are about a full size longer (heel to toe) in the footprint compared to the FULs and half size to the Hails and Darkos. Boot profile doesn't matter to me too much since I have small feet, it is dudes with a 11, 12, or 13 that it effects.

I also feel that Burton's EST sole has better board feel than Nike's FreeSole. Nike's is good though, better than most boots out there.


----------

